# Best Father's Day Gift EVER...



## parallel (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, it turns out that my Father's Day gift will come to me on Monday instead of Sunday. Even so, it will the BEST Father's Day gift I could have gotten.

As many of you know we have had a foster child that we've been hoping to adopt for a couple of years now. Monday morning we are due in court to finalize her adoption. We are planning a HUGE welcome to the family party for which members of our family are coming from all over the U.S. to celebrate. It's been a long emotional roller coaster for us. The emotionally draining process has been twice as long for her as she has been in the system for over four years. Here are some pictures of her time as a foster daughter with us.

This first pic was taken the day after she came to us...


















This photo is a serendipitous photo taken while we were trying to get a decent pic for our invitation to the party... it has become my favorite pic of our kids.




The invitation...


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 20, 2015)

Congrats!  I know this one has been a bit tougher on your family, but you're almost there.  I'm glad to hear this is almost done with, so y'all can enjoy the party.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 20, 2015)

This is so damn cool! Very happy for you and yours!!!

Thank you for what you are doing, such a selfless act!


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 20, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 20, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Grunt (Jun 20, 2015)

Brother, I can't put into words how cool I think it is when someone adopts a child. Simply put...it's one of the most awesome ways to "save a life."

Congratulations...I am truly elated for you!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice job... Congrats!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 20, 2015)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you and your family!


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 20, 2015)

I am very happy for you.
Congrats on the permanent addition.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## parallel (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks y'all. It has been a truly heart wrenching experience this time through. So much so that, for now, we have decided to close our home to fostering.  At least until she works through the jealousy issues.  Once she can handle other children getting our attention we'll consider fostering again.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 21, 2015)

parallel said:


> Thanks y'all. It has been a truly heart wrenching experience this time through. So much so that, for now, we have decided to close our home to fostering.  At least until she works through the jealousy issues.  Once she can handle other children getting our attention we'll consider fostering again.



Keep her safe, help her adjust, let her know she has loving parents and everything will work out the way it's supposed to.


----------



## ZmanTX (Jun 21, 2015)

Congratulations Parallel!


----------



## parallel (Jun 21, 2015)

Of course now I'm spending my Father's day pressure washing to get ready for the party... oh well, it'll be worth it.


----------



## poison (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow, fantastic! You're a good man.


----------



## parallel (Jun 22, 2015)

It's a done deal...


----------



## Grunt (Jun 22, 2015)

Congratulations! 

Now begins the next chapter of y'alls lives.

Great times are in store for all of you!


----------

